# Official 53rd NBA ALL-STAR GAME Game Thread



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<center>









*T H E  S T A P L E S C E N T E R
Sunday, February 15th, 2004
8:00 EST*

















*vs*








Rick Carlisle .. | .. Flip Saunders
Full Rosters

*Starting Lineups*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ben_wallace.jpg" ALT="Ben Wallace"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jermaine_oneal.jpg" ALT="Jermaine O'Neal"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg" ALT="Vince Carter"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tracy_mcgrady.jpg" ALT="Tracy McGrady"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/allen_iverson.jpg" ALT="Allen Iverson"</IMG> *vs* <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/steve_francis.jpg" ALT="Steve Francis"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kobe_bryant.jpg" ALT="Kobe Bryant"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kevin_garnett.jpg" ALT="Kevin Garnett"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tim_duncan.jpg" ALT="Tim Duncan"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/yao_ming.jpg" ALT="Yao Ming"</IMG>
Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile...............Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile

*Benches*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/paul_pierce.jpg" ALT="Paul Pierce"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ron_artest.jpg" ALT="Ron Artest"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/michael_redd.jpg" ALT="Michael Redd"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/baron_davis.jpg" ALT="Baron Davis"</IMG> *vs* <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/sam_cassell.jpg" ALT="Sam Cassell"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ray_allen.jpg" ALT="Ray Allen"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/peja_stojakovic.jpg" ALT="Peja Stojakovic"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/dirk_nowitzki.jpg" ALT="Dirk Nowitzki"</IMG>
Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile...............Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jamaal_magloire.jpg" ALT="Jamaal Magloire"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kenyon_martin.jpg" ALT="Kenyon Martin"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_kidd.jpg" ALT="Jason Kidd"</IMG> .................. <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/andrei_kirilenko.jpg" ALT="Andrei Kirilenko"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/brad_miller.jpg" ALT="Brad Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/shaquille_oneal.jpg" ALT="Shaquille O'Neal"</IMG>
Profile..........Profile..........Profile...........................Profile..........Profile..........Profile

*Matchup to Watch*








Will Tracy McGrady and Kobe Bryant finally *end* the age-old BBB.net question?

*2003 All-Star Game*








Michael Jordan fades away over Shawn Marion in the closing seconds of the 52nd NBA All-Star Game.

Boxscore - East (145) West (155) - OT



*Other BBB.net All-Star Weekend Threads*
Official Rookie/Sophomore Game Thread (Credit: Brian34Cook)



<center>*Click HERE to See NBA.com's Coverage of All-Star Weekend! *


*NOTE*: Game Thread Best Viewed Under 1024x768.









</center>


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

i think that most of the highights will belong to the east.. but the west will end up winning in the end... i wonder if Paul P9ierce is gonna get benched again..haha... way to go Isiah


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The funny thing about that Michael Jordan picture is that Marion blocked his jumper the play before and blocked him like twice in overtime also.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

done


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> The funny thing about that Michael Jordan picture is that Marion blocked his jumper the play before and blocked him like twice in overtime also.


Didn't block him on what should have been the game winner.

DAMN YOU JERMAINE O'NEAL!!!:upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> done


Did you have to delete the whole post Ryno? The Second paragraph I had was about my opinions on Kobe...Oh well, I'll summarize what I wrote(If I can remember it all)

I think Kobe Bryant will win the All-Star Game MVP because of the way he approaches the game, just like every other game to a certain extent. Obviously it's not totally the same since it is an All-Star Game, but the way he plays is very similar. He's still not afraid to chuck up 20+ shots in the game, despite having a team full of stars to play with. He may not be playing the best in the game on Sunday, but I think he'll take enough shots, and handle the ball enough to put up big enough numbers to win the MVP of the game.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

sorry. I did not see that. Maybe if you hit back enough times on your browser you will find your post.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> sorry. I did not see that. Maybe if you hit back enough times on your browser you will find your post.


It's alright, I think I got it all pretty much summarized in my last post...


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> It's alright, I think I got it all pretty much summarized in my last post...


I backed up untill your posts and all that was in my message field was done.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The guys in the ESPN truck showed a graphic during the Rook/Soph game that I know everyone already knew, but it's staggering to look at.

Western All-Stars 6'10" or over:
Yao Ming (7'5")
Shaquille O'Neal (7'0)
Tim Duncan (7'0")
Brad Miller (7'0")
Dirk Nowitzki (7'0")
Kevin Garnett (6'11" :uhoh: )
Peja Stojakovic (6'10")

Eastern All-Stars 6'10" or over:
Jamaal Magloire (6'11")
Jermaine O'Neal (6'11")

The East is just going to get *worked* tomorrow.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The guys in the ESPN truck showed a graphic during the Rook/Soph game that I know everyone already knew, but it's staggering to look at.
> 
> Western All-Stars 6'10" or over:
> ...


I think the East will win. 

In a game as fast paced like an all-star game, guards are a lot more important than big men. Everyone's saying the East is going to get killed, but height doesn't really mean anything because each half court set is about 4 seconds.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Iverson
Kidd
Jermaine O'Neal
Mcgrady
Carter

That lineup will run the west ragged.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The guys in the ESPN truck showed a graphic during the Rook/Soph game that I know everyone already knew, but it's staggering to look at.
> 
> Western All-Stars 6'10" or over:
> ...


The East might as well come in on stilts. .


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

western conference is going to dominate:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The guys in the ESPN truck showed a graphic during the Rook/Soph game that I know everyone already knew, but it's staggering to look at.
> 
> Western All-Stars 6'10" or over:
> ...


Wow, that is some major height disadvantage for the East. 

The West is gonna dominate and win this game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you have to delete the whole post Ryno? The Second paragraph I had was about my opinions on Kobe...Oh well, I'll summarize what I wrote(If I can remember it all)
> ...


He threw up the same amount of shots as TMac last year. Not to mention less than KG, Duncan, Iverson, and Jordan.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm pulling for the East (to win or lose by less than six points:yes:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Less than two hours away. I'm geared up for this.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*bump...*

Game starting soon...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> He threw up the same amount of shots as TMac last year. Not to mention less than KG, Duncan, Iverson, and Jordan.


He's playing under different circumstances this year, I think we can agree upon that, correct?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon will come off the bench and dominate the west!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Am I the only one that has never liked this Outkast song...?

And what...is...up...with the outfit...? He looks like a patriotic soda jerk.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This announcer is so completely unenthusiastic.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> This announcer is so completely unenthusiastic.


better than the one than anounced the players for the rookie challenge


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Am I the only one that has never liked this Outkast song...?


Yes.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> This announcer is so completely unenthusiastic.


It's a tough call between him and the 9 year old two nights ago.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> It's a tough call between him and the 9 year old two nights ago.


I'm glad I missed the kid. Everything I've heard about him is 100% thumbs down. Was he like screaming or something?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Someone want to explain to me Mary Poppins with the umbrella? Is that hip nowadays?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Someone want to explain to me Mary Poppins with the umbrella? Is that hip nowadays?


When was Mary Poppins not hip?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Am I the only one that has never liked this Outkast song...?
> 
> And what...is...up...with the outfit...? He looks like a patriotic soda jerk.


Seems like the Outkast over-exposure is getting as bad as the Lebron over-exposure.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm glad I missed the kid. Everything I've heard about him is 100% thumbs down. Was he like screaming or something?


He was deafening.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Is it me or are TV productions increasingly turning down the volume on crowd noise?

I remember watching a lot of NFL and even the playoff games and I can barely hear the crowd. Even for the Lakers, you can barely hear the crowd.

What's the deal with that? Don't TV people know crowd noise gets people at home amped up?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> He was deafening.


well put...it was terrible


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

KG looks ready to go in this game. He's gonna have some fun.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> He was deafening.


Yup, he was pretty much screaming his lungs out. I'm glad I was in a pretty noisy place so I couldn't really hear him scream.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*The worse part of that 9 year old*

was that he never changed delivery. I felt embarrassed for him.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Really, they got one squad in Canada*

do we need to hear that anthem?

Though I do dig Nelly(the REAL nelly, not that band-aid wearing homer)


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Smell that?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Smell that?


Yeah jvanbusk, it smells like skank.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Do they have to burn the national anthem after Christina Aguilera sings it? You know. To get the dirty skank off it.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*LOL*

Aguilera has a voice but this live drum thing sucks monkey sack.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Do they have to burn the national anthem after Christina Aguilera sings it? You know. To get the dirty skank off it.


Nah, just leave it in some boiling water for awhile.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

GOOOOOO CHRISTINA! wooooo. How bout some support fellas.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> The funny thing about that Michael Jordan picture is that Marion blocked his jumper the play before and blocked him like twice in overtime also.


:laugh: hahahahahha. Right on cue with the comment praising any Suns player when its totally unnecessary.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...the defense is looking similar to the rookie game. :uhoh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Nice move by Kobe, too bad he missed it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

O'Neal with a fantastic spinning shot. Yao also with a nice start.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

:laugh: at Yao's 3 point attempt.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

by carter...that was nice


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice dunk by VC off the backboard.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kobe pass was reallll nice, wish KG woulda finished. Iverson off the board to Vince was sickkk too. 

This is a nice balance of real basketball and defense, and highlight plays.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*That's why Vince is in the All-star game*

Throw it down bigger-than-average but only-moderately-sized
for-the-freakish standards of the NBA-man, throw it down!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> This is a nice balance of real basketball and defense, and highlight plays.


Definitely is. You can tell they are pulling some flashy moves that they normally wouldn't in a game, but the pacing and defense is still tight.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, CARTER, 

WOW CARTER DUNK ASSIST BY IVERSON WITH THE GLASS


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe just TOOK that pass, he didn't care if the East said no!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

LOL Shaq...:laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

does shaq feel like rafer "skip to my lou" alston:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

[obvious]Shaq, you just suck at PG.[/obvious]


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They already ruined 2 Carter dunks and 1 Kobe dunks with their crappy camera changes and angles.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How can people watch Iverson in these games and think he's selfish?

You put him around good players and he's always looking to spread the wealth.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

How they goin to show a replay of Shaq backing Wallace down for an easy dunk and not show the Carter alleyoop?!?!? C'mon now. :upset:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

CARTER AND A.I.,
CARTER AND A.I., 
CARTER AND A.I., 
CARTER AND A.I., 

WHAT TEAM 

CARTER AND A.I. SHOULD PLAY TOGETHER


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> They already ruined 2 Carter dunks and 1 Kobe dunks with their crappy camera changes and anles.


I know right. I was about to post that, they get that crappy behind the hoop cam where you cant see things out in the open.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> How they goin to show a replay of Shaq backing Wallace down for an easy dunk and not show the Carter alleyoop?!?!? C'mon now. :upset:


Because their braindead camera angles probably missed it.

This has been an entertaining game so far.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> How can people watch Iverson in these games and think he's selfish?
> 
> You put him around good players and he's always looking to spread the wealth.


This is an allstar game? Way to draw conclusions from that.


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

kidd 2 threes! so much for his sucky shooting


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I never understood these people's obsession with bizarre camera angles. The default camera angle is always the best, please stay in it. If they want to show a replay in a different angle fine, but keep all in-game action on the regular camera.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> This is an allstar game? Way to draw conclusions from that.


But he always plays like this in all-star games and on the olympic team.

But whatever. Think what you want.

Game has been nice so far.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Is there anyone on Earth as full of himself as Lennox Lewis?

Besides Shaq...?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

what a block by magloire over shaq


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

wooooo Kidd to Martin never looked so nice. Kidd throws the perfect alley oop passes, they are not so low where it doesnt look that good, but arent out of reach. Just high enough to make the dunker jump his highest and still be able to throw it down.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

:rofl: @ Magloire blocking Shaq.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Is there anyone on Earth as full of himself as Lennox Lewis?
> 
> Besides Shaq...?


I wish they would take Shaq out. The guy only seems to want to play hard when he wants to. It is sickening.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

That was a sick alley-oop from Kidd to K-Mart.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> :rofl: @ Magloire blocking Shaq.


Hey now! Show the Kentucky boy some respect! His first All-Star game and he blocks Shaq and scores on the other end. :bsmile:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Very, very nice pass from Kidd to Kenyon. :yes:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Shaq needs to stop playing all on his team. Give others some opportunities to do these things, this is an all star face.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep the alley oop from Kidd was NASTY!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Great work by Magloire. I was worried he might get limited minutes and do nothing of note, but a big block on Shaq followed by 2 on the other side is nice to see for him.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

@ Artest's choice of footwear. 

L- And 1 2chi blue/yellow
R- Dada "Spinners" white/red/blue


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> @ Artest's choice of footwear.
> 
> L- And 1 2chi blue/yellow
> R- Dada "Spinners" white/red/blue


But if anyone could pull it off...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

this is a real game with some defense not like rookie game


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Was my eyes messing with me? 'Cause I think I just saw Artest with yet another set of shoes, this time adidas and nike.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

haha @ Shaq with the emphatic.......goaltend


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Shaq, relax... Can't you see the ball is starting to come down, leave it to be...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

[email protected] artest and the shoe situation...4 diff brands cus he think he deserves a shoe contract and doesnt have one


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Magloire the high man with 12 points? I wonder what the odds on that were ...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Magloire has the most points of the game with 12! He's representing Kentucky pretty well. :bsmile:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Is Magloire trying to get MVP ? Looks like it to me...:uhoh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

EASTERN CONFERENCE!!!!

yeaaah.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

MAGLOIRE M.V.P. ??????


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Magloire has the most points of the game with 12! He's representing Kentucky pretty well. :bsmile:


Kind of like what Tayshaun Prince did in the first half Friday night.


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

another alley oop to kmart:yes:


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Who would've thought the East would be leading halfway into the 2nd quarter?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Who would've thought the East would be leading halfway into the 2nd quarter?


I did  I always go with the guards in these things, and the east are heads and shoulders above in that category.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Am I wrong, I seem to remember*

the last ASG as a bit more exciting.

This one is a bit of a snoozer. Maybe it's the lack of James, Melo or an MJ to give the game an extra "oomph" 

I'm sure it'll get better when they stop playing everyone.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kirilenko in, wooooo. I hope he does some inspector gadget manuevers.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Who would've thought the East would be leading halfway into the 2nd quarter?


Not me.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

where's VINCE ¡¡¡¡¡¡:upset:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> where's VINCE ¡¡¡¡¡¡:upset:


Heh he's on the bench. According the the NBA.com live update, he's played 10 minutes, tied for game's high. They're giving other players a chance.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Who would've thought the East would be leading halfway into the 2nd quarter?


I would have. This game is guard dominated. And the east guards are lots better than their western counterparts.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*



> Heh he's on the bench. According the the NBA.com live update, he's played 10 minutes, tied for game high. They're giving other players a chance


WHERE'S ANY wizard opppps


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

oops double post


When I see Brad Miller on the floor, I start to fall asleep. :laugh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> WHERE'S ANY wizard opppps


Oh snap, you really got him.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> WHERE'S ANY wizard opppps


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

yea the game will be better once everyones got their min and players like carter and ai will get consistant min


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

McGrady with his signature off the backboard dunk


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

T-Mac :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tracy off the backboard to himself..i think ive seen that before


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

haha tmac does it again. crazyness


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*someone get me some No-Doz*

or wake me up when we get there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

4 combined personal fouls in the first half.... shows the type of defense being played.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Steve Francis sucks. He just dribbles around for 10+ seconds going nowhere.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 4 combined personal fouls in the first half.... shows the type of defense being played.


Better than the 72-59 halftime score in the rookie game in a 20 minute half.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Not as good as last year.

But TMac's dunk looked better than his last.

Hope it gets better in the 2nd half.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That 1st half was pretty awful, I'm sorry to say. Kobe threw about 4 great, passes and people just jogged up to get them and lost them in the air.

Hopefully, everyone will be much more energetic and intense in the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 4 combined personal fouls in the first half.... shows the type of defense being played.


I don't think it does. Both sides have played good D for an all-star game. Not many uncontested shots. Everyone wants to swat someone else's shot.

One of those fouls was AI fouling Kobe to stop a breakaway.

So I don't think it's as indicative as steals and blocks are.

It's been a good game so far.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Of course, they had to have*

Magic "Churchill" Johnson delivering the address. :laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Michael McDonald, man, the NBA sure knows what I want to see. :no:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Kobe has been looking to get his teammates involved so far. Hoping he will look to take over the game and be a lil' more selfish in the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF?!:upset: 

Who is this guy? This isn't halftime entertainment.

This is Janet Jackson's fault. Why are people so upset about her breast?

INEXCUSEABLE.

And like this 50 year old white guy is going to sing this song better than Marvin Gaye?

What did the five fingers say to the face?

SLAP!

:upset:


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*I like Mike McDonald*

but come on..

Honestly, I'd rather for halftime they just played a "not quite all-stars" game.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> Steve Francis sucks. He just dribbles around for 10+ seconds going nowhere.


and then did a turn around jumper and swished it.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Is this the guy from the Sprint commercials or whatever company that is?

Oh wow.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it does. Both sides have played good D for an all-star game. Not many uncontested shots. Everyone wants to swat someone else's shot.


Obviously not as bad as the rookie game, and unlike that game it will get more intense. I didn't mean to make it sound like it was terrible, just kind of an interesting number.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This is like porno music.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

1) Michael McDonald was part of the Dooby Brothers, a famous group from the 70s with a few hits. He also had a few hits of his own, including an excellent one sampled by Warren G to make "Regulators."

2) He can sing, period. Don't give me Marvin, cuz Marvin's in his own class. 

3) He's more talented than Beyonce by far, but she's the main draw, it appears.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously not as bad as the rookie game, and unlike that game it will get more intense. I didn't mean to make it sound like it was terrible, just kind of an interesting number.


I think the refs are doing a good job of letting it go. A lot of those plays would have been fouls in the regular season. Superstar calls you know.

But they are pretty much just letting the players play.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Speaking of porno, John*

Down comes Beyonce on a giant ball.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Speaking of porno, John*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> Down comes Beyonce on a giant ball.


haha, beyonce looking good as usual.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: future, don't be ignorant*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> 1) Michael McDonald was part of the Dooby Brothers, a famous group from the 70s with a few hits. He also had a few hits of his own, including an excellent one sampled by Warren G to make "Regulators."
> 
> 2) He can sing, period. Don't give me Marvin, cuz Marvin's in his own class.
> ...



Oh damn, I didn't know he was in the Dooby Brothers, I wouldn't have said anything.

I only recognized from the MCI commercials or whatever the hell it is, but Im a Dooby Brothers fan, I take it back.

Hell, I'd rather listen to him now that Beyonce is out there. 

:sour:


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*She's gotten progressively better over the years*

I know some of it is makeup, trimming the eyebrows(notice how that happens, they establish that they look good then they keep trimming their brows lol) but she's looking quite good these days.

Let's hope she don't end up lookin' too much like her mama, cuz that woman looks hit.
One of them ladies you can tell USED To be good-looking but somewhere it went all awry.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

No disrespect to MM. Its just his genre, or maybe just that one song, sounded really out of place. We need hypeeeeeenesssss.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: future, don't be ignorant*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> 1) Michael McDonald was part of the Dooby Brothers, a famous group from the 70s with a few hits. He also had a few hits of his own, including an excellent one sampled by Warren G to make "Regulators."
> 
> 2) He can sing, period. Don't give me Marvin, cuz Marvin's in his own class.
> ...


Whoops my bad. He just looked like a 50 year old white guy butchering a classic to me. My musical tastes are pretty ecclectic across time and genre. So I would be careful about making generalizations.

But to me that Marvin song has a very strong racial current. And I think the song was very much watered down by that performance. If you're going to cover a song, make it your own.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*I forgot his duet with Patti LaBelle*

"On My Own."

And the song from Running Scared, "Shine sweet freedom, shine light on me! You are the magic, you're right where I wanna be"


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

beyonce looked good and did good like usual


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*future, i understand*

You're right, I didn't like that choice of music, especially on the heels of what Magic had mentioned(Afghanistan, etc)

ANd I also thought he should have just brought out his own joints, he had enough hits to do so. Kinda like when Hall n Oates did one of these things way back(or was that last year? lol)


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

:greatjob: to Beyonce for being able to dance and not lipsink at the same time


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Man the NBA needs to run far away from the stupid hip hop it is growing into....

The 2 keep coming closer and closer to being one the same..


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ah, I skipped the halftime entertainment. Just put the TV on mute and did a bit of HW. Judging by the little I saw glancing over, didn't look like much.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Comments:

1. No rawse, you're not the only one, I never liked Hey ya either.

2. Magloire is taking this VERY seriously. 

3. Mr. McGrady, don't do that one again, DAMN!!!

4. Sam Cassell still looks like an alien.

5. I expect a big 2nd half from Kobe, Duncan and Iverson.

6. That half time show blowed. 

7. West will come out victorious.:yes:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> by the little I saw glancing over, didn't look like much.


You talking bout half-time or the game? You described both...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JarvisHayes24</b>!
> Man the NBA needs to run far away from the stupid hip hop it is growing into....
> 
> The 2 keep coming closer and closer to being one the same..


It's kind of hard when 90 percent of the players listen soley to that kind of music.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Comments:
> 
> 1. No rawse, you're not the only one, I never liked Hey ya either.


I don't get why people actually like the song as a matter of fact.



> 2. Magloire is taking this VERY seriously.


Someone needs to tell him to chill a lil' and remind him it's the All-Star game, not the eastern conference final game 7. 



> 5. I expect a big 2nd half from Kobe, Duncan and Iverson.


Kobe in particular. He's been very un-selfish so far, and I just have this feeling he'll come out firing and be more aggressive, and win MVP. :yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yao takin over.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

A quick question: Has any foreign player been awarded as the MVP of an All-Star game before?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

East with a 4-0 fast break :laugh: Nice Iverson to McGrady dunk off of it, off the backboard reverse.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

AI is making some nice passes...:yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I HATE that. When theres one good dunk, and they miss another good one on the other end because they forget to move the camera.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

gettin a lot better..more exciting now:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> AI is making some nice passes...:yes:


:yes:

This one goes out to all the haters out there that think Iverson is very selfish and can't pass.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

CARTER CARTER CARTER ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ = DUNK


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't get why people actually like the song as a matter of fact.


Maybe because it's ridiculously good.

At least the first half is, then it kind of degenerates into nothing, but great nonetheless. Although for the most part "The Love Below" is total puke garbage.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

damn. KG with 10 pts, 6 rebs, 6 asts. Duncan with 8 pts, 6 rebs, 3 asts. Iverson with 10 asts. Yao, Kobe and Magloire lead all scorers with 12. 3 players with 11 as well.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*mike luvs*

My mom heard that song some time ago and really liked it. So, if my mom likes a song by a "hip hopper"(though it's sound is obviously something else) then it must have something to it.

I really like it but it is getting a little old at this point.

I've not heard the rest of Andre's CD, but I've heard good things about it, as long as one understands that he's not MCing anymore(at least not on that album)


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

There are maybe 3 or 4 really solid tracks and the rest is just really bad R&B. Blah.... not for me.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Magloire is puttin on a show....who woulda thought..lol:laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Magloire is puttin on a show....who woulda thought..lol:laugh:


I'm rooting big time for him now. I'd love to see the east win and him grab the MVP, that'd be great.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I'm rooting big time for him now. I'd love to see the east win and him grab the MVP, that'd be great.


He would be the first foriegn born MVP, correct? Reppin Canada.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*I hate Jason Kidd's son*

God, he got the worst of his parents genes.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

LOL Shaq with the camera...:laugh:


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

A couple of nice dunks by the East :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Ak47!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq nearly tore the backboard down again.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> LOL Shaq with the camera...:laugh:


I love Shaq! He's the man.  :laugh:


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*re: Lebron/Bernie Mac commercial*

Am I the only one who hears "And he asked the soul of the game for cornfish" rather than court vision?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: re: Lebron/Bernie Mac commercial*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> Am I the only one who hears "And he asked the soul of the game for cornfish" rather than court vision?


im so sick of that commercial..thats like the 4th time already its been played tonight


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

Magloire for mvp


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: re: Lebron/Bernie Mac commercial*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> Am I the only one who hears "And he asked the soul of the game for cornfish" rather than court vision?


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm pretty sure no one predicted Kenyon Martin and Magloire to be the East's 2 leading scorers at the end of the third.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i luv how sum of the celebraties are clueless bout basketball.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

Kirilenko:

*I dunk for me! FOR ME!!!*


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

sorry, watching Martin and Magloire dunk is not exactly thrilling.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: re: Lebron/Bernie Mac commercial*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> Am I the only one who hears "And he asked the soul of the game for cornfish" rather than court vision?


Thats what I thought he was saying at first but it didn't seem right. It would be funny if Magloire wins the MVP because nobody thought he should have been on the team.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

:laugh: Kobe being booed by his home fans


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*HOW LAME*

If only Kobe "settled for a layup" in Colorado!

ZING!


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

If all else fails and theres no clear cut MVP, just give it to Lebron.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ah..the art of the layup


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> If all else fails and theres no clear cut MVP, just give it to Lebron.


Can a mod please delete the last post I did... Stop talking about Lebron already, he is not in the game :upset:


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*STill think James and Melo wouldn't have made this game better?*

It's apparent to me. 

James and Melo would have added a lot.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Is it me or was Francis just carrying a whole lot?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: STill think James and Melo wouldn't have made this game better?*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> would have added a lot.


a lot more annoyance....ive had enough of them this wekend already


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> If all else fails and theres no clear cut MVP, just give it to Lebron.


:rofl:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Could someone get Steve Francis out of there? God his dribble (x 50) gets annoying to watch. 

Pass the ****in ball to Dirk Dumbass. :upset:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Nice give-and-go-alleyoop from Francis and Yao.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*wade*

these games are as much about charisma as anything. Remember how exciting that Magic comeback in 92 made the all-star game...but wasn't it a blowout?

Although, we all know Clyde Drexler was the real MVP of that game.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Could someone get Steve Francis out of there? God his dribble (x 50) gets annoying to watch.


It really looks as though he's carrying the ball alot (double-dribble).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: STill think James and Melo wouldn't have made this game better?*



> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> a lot more annoyance....ive had enough of them this wekend already


You've been nothing but sour grapes on them. We all know how you feel about them, trust me.

---

I can see your point. Even while some players who are in the game may not have deserved it (Francis or Carter), they certaintly possess the athleticism and the style best suited for these exhibition games.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*



> Originally posted by John The Cool Kid!
> If all else fails and theres no clear cut MVP, just give it to Lebron.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA GOOD ONE


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Star Jones, eh?*

You're a lucky man, Al, a lucky man. :laugh:


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*would they stop with the alley ooping*

PLAY THE DAMN GAME. Make it competitive, all moves should come from real stuff, don't blow plays to make highlights at this stage.

WHO KNEW THE PRO BOWL WOULD BE MORE EXCITING THAN THE ALL-STAR GAME?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kidd is shooting real well tonight.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: STill think James and Melo wouldn't have made this game better?*



> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> 
> 
> You've been nothing but sour grapes on them.


i dont mean to be a sour grape, but i truly cant stand what the media has done with him. Hes gonna be a great player, no doubt, but what the media has done has been way over the top...you gotta see where im coming from_____

as for the game,, its a good one....close, exciting game..couldnt ask for more


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: STill think James and Melo wouldn't have made this game better?*



> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> as for the game,, its a good one....close, exciting game..couldnt ask for more


I agree with this 100%. I don't see where the complaints are coming from with this one. It's close, lots of players have played well, good all around. I'm not sure what more people are expecting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: STill think James and Melo wouldn't have made this game better?*



> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont mean to be a sour grape, but i truly cant stand what the media has done with him. Hes gonna be a great player, no doubt, but what the media has done has been way over the top...you gotta see where im coming from_____


You're right. My bad man, by bad.

----

I love the fact Iverson is passing but he's come to the point where he's over passing. The old Allen I know wouldn't pass THAT much if he was in the lane with a good looking floater open. :devil:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I agree- this game has been pretty entertaining. :yes:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If the West wins you give it to Shaq since it's in LA.
If the East wins give it to Magloire...just because.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*the game got better*

but I'm not seeing a true dominant, MVP-like performance from anyone.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

How surprsing that the pacers staff hasn't shown any bias toward their indians players Oh wait artest is gonna finish the game over carter and t-mac o'neill is fine because he is the best at that position but common artest looked like a clown dribling the ball at one point


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Shaq or Kidd at this point IMO. Could change with ease though down the stretch. I wish they would have kept Yao in, he was on the verge of domination, but its LA so Shaq gets the nod understandably.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: the game got better*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> but I'm not seeing a true dominant, MVP-like performance from anyone.


Tru dat.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

damn Martin did a good job defending Ray Allen considering it was big man on little man.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah, really where is Carter? LOL and T-Mac...anytime soon they coming back in?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Woah... They're interviewing Carter, and the dude has braces.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Good job putting the leading voter graphic up while the game is going on, casuing us to miss a play by Shaq.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Worst.*

Camera.Movement.Ever.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. that was easily the worst job of sports television I've ever seen. Just missed 4 points because of poorly timed graphics, and bad cutaways.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Good job putting the leading voter graphic up while the game is going on, casuing us to miss a play by Shaq.


I KNOW!!! Then showing Shaq in someones lap instead of the actual game. C'mon now.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Going coast-to-coast for a dunk for Shaq, showcasing his all-around game.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

LOL, Shaq landed on Ruben Studdard in the crowd...how many combined pounds is that ? :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why do people love TNT so much? First they have constant commercials because they can barely afford the NBA and now we miss play after play because of all the star-watching by the damn cameramen and Director in the truck. I can't stand TNT's coverage honestly. 

I just miss play after play because of this constant star watching. I hope the game doesn't come back to LA for another 20 years.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> Woah... They're interviewing Carter, and the dude has braces.


Yeah with the money he's making, Carter could afford those invisible ones.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

Shaq ended up on lap of that amercian idol dude ruben studdard haha


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> LOL, Shaq landed on Ruben Studdard in the crowd...how many combined pounds is that ? :laugh: :rofl:


Did he? :rofl: :rotf:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Why do people love TNT so much? First they have constant commercials because they can barely afford the NBA and now we miss play after player because of all the star-watching by the damn cameramen and Director in the truck. I can't stand TNT's coverage honestly.
> 
> I just miss play after play because of this constant star watching. I hope the game doesn't come back to LA for another 20 years.


I like TNT because they have the best announcers and studio talent. And the best production values. Generally. They are really screwing up tonight though. Someone in charge forgot to bring his all-star game.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*Not everyone can have those invisaligns*

Unfortunately. I'm not an orthodontist so I couldn't explain it to you, other than to say not everyone can get those.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

At this point, I wouldnt be surprised if it returned from commercial with the final score up with Ernie saying All Star Weekend has been fun, see you next year!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

DAMM CARLISE 

WHY CARTER NOT PLAY MORE MIN. ?????


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nice kicks Duncan. Didnt notice em before.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> DAMM CARLISE
> 
> WHY CARTER NOT PLAY MORE MIN. ?????


he played a fine amount today.....mcgrady should be in at the end anyway


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*NASTY!*

Nice shot.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*2:00 remaining. Can the east win it?*

I think they can as long as they keep scoring every basket


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

These FTs are deliberately missed in a ratings consipracy by David Stern, the reverse-vampires and the Trilateral Commission.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Rick Carlisle is badly outcoaching Flip here. This lineup Flip has on the floor has zero chemistry and is playing horribly. Carlisle has done a great job with his lineups AND has distributed the minutes very evenly. If the EC could make FT, this game would be over.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

yeah McGrady is playing the best right now


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe! Man this is getting good.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

The difference those FTs make is SO great, it's ridiculous.

Fueling my conspiracy theory.


----------



## jiggy1380 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: Not everyone can have those invisaligns*



> Originally posted by <b>RomaVictor</b>!
> Unfortunately. I'm not an orthodontist so I couldn't explain it to you, other than to say not everyone can get those.


everyone CAN get them...they just have to have the money if thats what you mean

they cost $6,000...my sister had them


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

That was actually a 3 from Kobe not a 2, damnit.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Saying this under my breath:



Typical McGrady.


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*I know how much they cost*

cuz i went to get an exam to see if I could be fitted for them.

It's about how your teeth are arranged and whether there's an ..occlusion, is it? In any event, it's not about the cost(though it is for a lot of people) but that there are people for whom Invisalign will not work.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> he played a fine amount today.....mcgrady should be in at the end anyway


agreed but take out martin he ain't a shooter


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

C'mon East.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> That was actually a 3 from Kobe not a 2, damnit.


Yeah, his toes were 2-3 inches back from the line...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This is getting good. Funny how the east goes to Tmac down the stretch, I thought he wasnt clutch and choked down the stretch? Funny what having good players beside you can do for spacing. 

I thought Duncan chokes down the stretch too? hmmmmm.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice bank shot by Timmy...


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Please put it in Iverson's hands. Or O'Neal's.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Why in the world did Rick sub Magloire in over Ben Wallace for a defensive situation.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Nice! Duncan with a turnaround bank shot to put the West up by 1! :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> agreed but take out martin he ain't a shooter


so u want Vince to guard Duncan..i would leave martin in..kidd, AI, and McGrady desserve to be in there over him right now, and i see no problem with it


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Please put it in Iverson's hands. Or O'Neal's.


or someone good at FT...which is not what those 2 players have done well tonight...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Saying this under my breath:
> 
> Typical McGrady.


Yep. 5 points on 2-3 shooting down the stretch so far.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

What the hell was that McGrady?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

What is McGrady doing?! You don't go for an alley-oop with 20seconds to go, down by 1 one point in the 4th.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> so u want Vince to guard Duncan..i would leave martin in..kidd, AI, and McGrady desserve to be in there over him right now, and i see no problem with it


oneill on duncan,carter on kobe,t-mac on kg,magloire on oneil,kidd on allen


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Please put it in Iverson's hands. Or O'Neal's.


They put it in tmac's...:uhoh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

:upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> This is getting good. Funny how the east goes to Tmac down the stretch, I thought he wasnt clutch and choked down the stretch? Funny what having good players beside you can do for spacing.


He sure looks like he is choking tonight. :laugh:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

My point for wanting it in Iverson or O'Neal's hands.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> What the hell was that McGrady?


What is he suppose to do when SHAQ is covering him? He passed it to the guy under the basket but the guy couldnt't handle it..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Was that an alleyoop play or did T-Mac just over-dribbled?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Ray's money from the FT line.  

East needs a 3...


----------



## RomaVictor (Feb 16, 2004)

*It's pathetic to miss that many FTs*

especially when they are the difference in the game.

And then we'll get to see Shaq get an MVP .


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think McGrady had a decent idea, it just wasn't executed well.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> What is he suppose to do when SHAQ is covering him? He passed it to the guy under the basket but the guy couldnt't handle it..


He threw a God Damned lob against the Western Conference all-stars that have 3 7-footers on the floor.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

If East wins = Jason kidd is MVP
If West wins = Shaq is MVP


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> He threw a God Damned lob against the Western Conference all-stars that have 3 7-footers on the floor.


The guy couldn't connect..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bring in Redd


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I'm now hoping that the East can tie the game with a 3 now, and the West to win in the overtime.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah Redd has to shoot it


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

bad t.mac in ft
if the east lose it's becasue of carlise and F.T.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> The guy couldn't connect..


You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Yeah Redd has to shoot it


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Shaq for MVP.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Yeah Redd has to shoot it


worst shot in the game besides yao's three's


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

East screwed that one up. Some nice D by Kirilenko...:yes:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Looks like T-Mac wanted to shoot the 3, but Kirilenko was playing such good D on him. 

It's all over now.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

why carlise put redd and not carter that's stupid


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

West Win


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> bad t.mac in ft
> if the east lose it's becasue of carlise and F.T.


tmac is 1/2 from FT..

iverson missed 2 ft in a row..you can't blame 1 guy..

the west is just too dominant teamwise AND SIZE wise..


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

And then he makes a half court shot after the game. LOL


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> why carlise put redd and not carter that's stupid


cus they needed a 3, and Redd's the best one on the easts squad


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> worst shot in the game


Can't realyl blame Redd, I'm pretty sure the play was for T-Mac to shoot the 3 anyway.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Do you give Duncan the MVP? He made the game winning points.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't realyl blame Redd, I'm pretty sure the play was for T-Mac to shoot the 3 anyway.


yeah.. redd still had 5 seconds to get the 3 up..he just was in the air and couldn't control it.. you can't really blame anyone.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

No.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Shaq MVP


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah.. redd still had 5 seconds to get the 3 up..he just was in the air and couldn't control it.. you can't really blame anyone.


SHAQ>>MVP

he deserves it though..


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi, I'm Rick Carlisle. My team needs a stop with 26 seconds left in the game, time to make a defensive substitution. I know, lets put Magloire in!

Geez, maybe all the rumors of Rick and Ben hating each other are true.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Do you give Duncan the MVP? He made the game winning points.


Word. 14 pts, 13 rebs and 5 asts isnt much worse than 24, 11 and 1 by Shaq. Especially considering Duncan was the go to guy down the stretch. But its LA so yea.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Do you give Duncan the MVP? He made the game winning points.


Nah, they gave it to the Diesel. Hometown guy, had a big game (24 pts, 11 rebs).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Hi, I'm Rick Carlisle. My team needs a stop with 26 seconds left in the game, time to make a defensive substitution. I know, lets put Magloire in!
> 
> Geez, maybe all the rumors of Rick and Ben hating each other are true.


It's not like Magloire is a slouch on defense. He's probably a better man on man defender than Ben Wallace anyways.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

WTF? MICHAEL REDD? YES, HE'S A GREAT 3 POINT SHOOTER. BUT YOU DON'T WANT THE BALL IN HIS ****IN HANDS, SINCE HE'S NOT A RELIABLE CLUTCH PLAYER. I THINK CARLISLE SHOULD REALIZE THAT VINCE IS THE BEST CLUTCH PLAYER OUT OF ANY ALLSTAR PLAYER, AND I BET HE WOULD OF MADE THE SHOT. OMG, BAD DECISION BY CARLISLE. I HOPE O'NEILL COACHES THE EASTERN ALLSTARS NEXT YEAR, SO WHEN THERE'S A TIGHT GAME SITUATION, HE CAN MAKE VINCE HOG THE BALL.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Hi, I'm Rick Carlisle. My team needs a stop with 26 seconds left in the game, time to make a defensive substitution. I know, lets put Magloire in!
> 
> Geez, maybe all the rumors of Rick and Ben hating each other are true.


Magloire played the better game, and earned his spot in there at the end...u are carter bith wanting ur guys in gets annoying....Carlisle put in who played best throughout the game hence Magloire


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, they gave it to the Diesel. Hometown guy, had a big game (24 pts, 11 rebs).


Yeah you can't argue with that. Shaq was the man for most of the game.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Someone predicted that this would happen. The West winning and Shaq getting MVP.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

No doubt. Look at Wallace's track record over the last few weeks. Blocking shots at the end of games. Interesting substitution to say the least.

Shaq cracks me up sometimes, even though he is so cocky.


----------



## IosimCash (Aug 6, 2003)

as u can see i predicted it all...again

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=983130#post983130


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

C'mon fellas. No need to stress over coaching decisions made in an ALL STAR GAME.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> WTF? MICHAEL REDD? YES, HE'S A GREAT 3 POINT SHOOTER. BUT YOU DON'T WANT THE BALL IN HIS ****IN HANDS, SINCE HE'S NOT A RELIABLE CLUTCH PLAYER. I THINK CARLISLE SHOULD REALIZE THAT VINCE IS THE BEST CLUTCH PLAYER OUT OF ANY ALLSTAR PLAYER, AND I BET HE WOULD OF MADE THE SHOT. OMG, BAD DECISION BY CARLISLE. I HOPE O'NEILL COACHES THE EASTERN ALLSTARS NEXT YEAR, SO WHEN THERE'S A TIGHT GAME SITUATION, HE CAN MAKE VINCE HOG THE BALL.


The play looked like it was for T-Mac. And it broke down.

I'm pretty sure Carlisle didn't draw it up for Redd to take an offbalance 3 to tie it.

Don't hate. Celebrate.:djparty:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

GIVEN SOME GOD DAMN MINUTES LATE IN THE GAME, VINCE WOULD OF BEEN THE MOST PRODUCTIVE PLAYER AND WOULD OF WON MVP. WOW, WHAT A WAY TO DISRESPECT VINCE CARTER, CARLISLE.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IosimCash</b>!
> as u can see i predicted it all...again
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=983130#post983130


Damn, ya' good. 


See you next year then.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> C'mon fellas. No need to stress over coaching decisions made in an ALL STAR GAME.


thankyou...toronto and Piston fans want their guys in, i understand that, but carlisle put in who has been playing the best all game...thats the right thing to do..make the players earn their spot at the end


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> The play looked like it was for T-Mac. And it broke down.
> ...


ya..your right :yes:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Magloire played the better game, and earned his spot in there at the ned...u are carter bith wanting ur guys in gets annoying....Carlisle put in who played best throughout the game hence Magloire


The only thing Magloire did was take more shots than anybody in the entire game not named Shaq.

Ben Wallace blocked Tim Duncan 1v1 not 3 weeks ago to win a game. He was starting in the all star game for one reason and one reason only- his defense. He is THE most clutch defensive player in the NBA and Rick knows that perfectly well.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

It's hard not to be a little disappointed as an Eastern Conference fan. Just like last year we had a good shot at winning this game.

I really wish the ball would have been in Iverson's hands in the end though.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> thankyou...toronto and Piston fans want their guys in, i understand that, but carlisle put in who has been playing the best all game...thats the right thing to do..make the players earn their spot at the end


Exactly. I think Carlisle has been a good coach tonight.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> It's hard not to be a little disappointed as an Eastern Conference fan. Just like last year we had a good shot at winning this game.
> 
> I really wish the ball would have been in Iverson's hands in the end though.


i agree it should've been in hands of A.I. too except there are 3 7 footers out there... and a whole lot of defensive players..


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Redd is the best 3 point shooter on the East. Isn't that why he made the All-Star team... for his shooting


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I personally think Yao Ming should have played a lot more in the 4th, he couldnt be stopped by anyone. Oh well though.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Did anyone else find it funny how Shaq did NOT mention Kobe but Iverson and Garnett?
:laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

T-Mac hit a few shots down the stretch already, and that's why he was the one to take the final shot. But who knew Kirilenko would be on him and be playing such good D on him that he can't even pull the shot off.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> i agree it should've been in hands of A.I. too except there are 3 7 footers out there... and a whole lot of defensive players..


That's my reasoning for not throwing a lob that isn't really open.... Too many big guys.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> T-Mac hit a few shots down the stretch already, and that's why he was the one to take the final shot. But who knew Kirilenko would be on him and be playing such good D on him that he can't even pull the shot off.


I'd argue that he missed the big shots though. The one with roughly 50 seconds left, and then that second free throw. Oh well.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> thankyou...toronto and Piston fans want their guys in, i understand that, but carlisle put in who has been playing the best all game...thats the right thing to do..make the players earn their spot at the end


That can be debated carter had the most points in the first quarter and then got stuck to the bench afterward played no more then three minutes the rest of the game.Jamaal Magloire my fellow Torontonian hogged the ball heavily and debating that magloire is better defensivly then wallace is a joke.Big props To A.I he didn't care about individual stats had 11 or 12 assists


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Pfffft, I can't wait when the Raptors play the Pacers, so Vince can drop 50 and send a bold message to Rick Carlisle.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I thought the game was entertaining and well played. There are always going to be people who arent going to get enough minutes. Happens every year. 

I think they should have gone to AI in the end, or even Kidd. Tmac with Garnett on him isnt favorable .. KG might be the best in the league at guarding Tmac.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Something I take from this game:

Allen Iverson just gets more and more mature every year.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Tmac did real well down the stretch considering the play was "give tmac the ball and let him go to work"...thats not exactly flattering when you're on the magic, but when you're playing with all stars and thats still the strategy down the stretch, it only shows what coaches think of him. He had 5 points in the final 2 minutes.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Nobody else feels that Vince got totally robbed? through out the first quarter he was the best player and the most entertaining and was the leading scorer.... what happens? vince gets like 3 minutes in the next quarter where he didnt even play bad and then another couple in the third where he had another NICE dunk and how does he get treated? By getting almost no PT the whole game. 

I dont know if anybody is with me on this.. maybe ive only just noticed it way more thana nybody else because im a raptors fan but its obvious i think he should have gotten way more minutes. He was the player the fans voted that they wanted to see the most and put on the best show.

Also him being known for being one of the better clutch players didnt get any PT time down the strech which is when i thought hed get put back in. 

Just my 2 cents .... 

Kevin O'neil for East coach next year!!:yes:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Arguing that Vince should have been in the game is one thing, I mean realistically the East had a plethora of great scoring guards and you could argue that any of them should have been in there.

But putting Ben Wallace in when you need 1 defensive stop is simply a no brainer. If there is one player in the league you want in the game with one possesion left it's Ben Wallace, no question. Honestly, the only reason I could possibly think of for NOT putting him in is spite.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Pfffft, I can't wait when the Raptors play the Pacers, so Vince can drop 50 and send a bold message to Rick Carlisle.


I won't be that outrageous but having k-mart in their at they end though he was only scoring on alley-opps was pretty disgraceful.Hell even the Tnt guy incinuated that carter should be in their when he interviewed him


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> Jamaal Magloire my fellow Torontonian hogged the ball heavily *and debating that magloire is better defensivly then wallace is a joke*


im not debating it....Wallace is the better defensive player, no doubt, but who had a better game, Magloire or Wallace....Magloire played a lot better and earned his spot in at the end........as for carter, AI and McGrady had better games....those 2 had to be in at the end


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I think you've got a point there. VC should have got more PT.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Tmac did real well down the stretch considering the play was "give tmac the ball and let him go to work"...thats not exactly flattering when you're on the magic, but when you're playing with all stars and thats still the strategy down the stretch, it only shows what coaches think of him. He had 5 points in the final 2 minutes.


I'd say he played well for the first 1 minute 10 seconds of the last 2 minutes. After that, he made some key mistakes. That lob pass was pretty horrible, in my opinion.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say he played well for the first 1 minute 10 seconds of the last 2 minutes. After that, he made some key mistakes. That lob pass was pretty horrible, in my opinion.


Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd say he played well for the first 1 minute 10 seconds of the last 2 minutes. After that, he made some key mistakes. That lob pass was pretty horrible, in my opinion.


Well, he saw an opp and took it. He probably should have shot it. He had gotten himself open. Owell ...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> Nobody else feels that Vince got totally robbed? through out the first quarter he was the best player and the most entertaining and was the leading scorer.... what happens? vince gets like 3 minutes in the next quarter where he didnt even play bad and then another couple in the third where he had another NICE dunk and how does he get treated? By getting almost no PT the whole game.
> 
> I dont know if anybody is with me on this.. maybe ive only just noticed it way more thana nybody else because im a raptors fan but its obvious i think he should have gotten way more minutes. He was the player the fans voted that they wanted to see the most and put on the best show.
> ...


WORD!!!

MOST INTELLIGENT POST I EVER SEEN. 

AND I AM STILL "HURTING" OVER THE FACT THAT MICHAEL REDD WAS IN THE GAME OVER VINCE.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> im not debating it....Wallace is the better defensive player, no doubt, but who had a better game, Magloire or Wallace....Magloire played a lot better and earned his spot in at the end........as for carter, AI and McGrady had better games....those 2 had to be in at the end


If Carter would have played a little more, maybe he would have had the better game. I agree with people saying he should have gotten more run after the 1st quarter. He was the best player on the court during the 1st.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

KENYON MARTIN WOULD HAVE DROPPED THAT 3 WITHOUT THINKING TWICE. HE WILL NOW PROCEED TO SCORE 50 ON EVERY EASTERN CONFRENCE TEAM FOR EVEN THINKING OF NOT PASSING HIM THE BALL. K-MART FOR MVP.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> WORD!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> im not debating it....Wallace is the better defensive player, no doubt, but who had a better game, Magloire or Wallace....Magloire played a lot better and earned his spot in at the end........as for carter, AI and McGrady had better games....those 2 had to be in at the end


look how many shots magloire took probably more then anyone on the east i'll bet and im not debating on taking out A.I or T-mac im talking about K-mart being in their for though all he did was take alley opps


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> im not debating it....Wallace is the better defensive player, no doubt, but who had a better game, Magloire or Wallace....Magloire played a lot better and earned his spot in at the end........as for carter, AI and McGrady had better games....those 2 had to be in at the end


Magloire played a better offensive game, but it's ridiculous to suggest that because he scored more points he should go in as a defensive substitute. It's compeltely irrelevent who had the better game because they needed a defensive player, not a scorer, and Ben is inarguably a better defensive player.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I'd say he played well for the first 1 minute 10 seconds of the last 2 minutes. After that, he made some key mistakes. That lob pass was pretty horrible, in my opinion.


Well, he got doubled and threw it to the guy whos man left him. The pass went through his hand or was in the area. So the pass couldnt have been that bad. I think it more the mistake of the guy he was passing to, who had already looked to get in position to rebound without being alert of what was actually happening. 

If there was any mistake it was Carlisle just relying on Tmac to work some magic instead of drawing up an actual play.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

It's amazing how this game is so close every year despite the size advantage for the West. If it were a typical game it probably wouldn't be as close. However, since it's an All Star Game (i.e. a guard's game) it's close every year. How fun is it watching Shaq and Duncan back their way into the post for an easu deuce?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he saw an opp and took it. He probably should have shot it. He had gotten himself open. Owell ...


I really don't see what the opportunity he saw was. In my opinion, bad play.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I really don't see what the opportunity he saw was. In my opinion, bad play.


Well, Oneal almost caught it and had he, probably would have scored. So I dont see what the big deal is.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Magloire played a better offensive game, but it's ridiculous to suggest that because he scored more points he should go in as a defensive substitute. It's compeltely irrelevent who had the better game because they needed a defensive player, not a scorer, and Ben is inarguably a better defensive player.


agreed,with ben in their my money is on that shot getting blocked no doubt that was biased.On a side note i think paul pierce played less then anyone for the second straight year remember what happened last time:laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> KENYON MARTIN WOULD HAVE DROPPED THAT 3 WITHOUT THINKING TWICE. HE WILL NOW PROCEED TO SCORE 50 ON EVERY EASTERN CONFRENCE TEAM FOR EVEN THINKING OF NOT PASSING HIM THE BALL. K-MART FOR MVP.


This kid should go on star search. He's on the internet posting and he isn't even a year old yet.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!


COME ON NOW? BE REALISTIC. THE BEST PLAYER IN THE 1ST QUARTER, GETS BENCHED THROUGHOUT THE LAST 3 QUARTERS? CARLISLE SHOULD GET HIS HEAD STRAIGHT.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't understand why the ball was in McGrady's hands at the end of the game. If TMac gets stopped, he has trouble making a play. AI was wide open yet Tmac still looked for his shot. At the end of the game, you give the ball to your two playmakers: either Kidd or AI. I'd choose AI because he just has that special something that allows him to do spectacular things in the clutch. Kidd was sinking threes all night so I would've set him up at the perimeter. Either way, TMac shouldn't have had the ball at the end. Oh well, it's just a game.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KrispyKreme23</b>!
> KENYON MARTIN WOULD HAVE DROPPED THAT 3 WITHOUT THINKING TWICE. HE WILL NOW PROCEED TO SCORE 50 ON EVERY EASTERN CONFRENCE TEAM FOR EVEN THINKING OF NOT PASSING HIM THE BALL. K-MART FOR MVP.


has k-mart even dropped 50 once?


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> This kid should go on star search. He's on the internet posting and he isn't even a year old yet.


hes making fun of Mattsanity.  :grinning:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> im not debating on taking out A.I or T-mac im talking about K-mart being in their for though all he did was take alley opps


kenyon is a pf.....carter a sg.....also him and jkidd had it goin together all night...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> COME ON NOW? BE REALISTIC. THE BEST PLAYER IN THE 1ST QUARTER, GETS BENCHED THROUGHOUT THE LAST 3 QUARTERS? CARLISLE SHOULD GET HIS HEAD STRAIGHT.


I know. But no reason to whine so much about it.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> If there was any mistake it was Carlisle just relying on Tmac to work some magic instead of drawing up an actual play.


Sure looks like it on the court.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Oneal almost caught it and had he, probably would have scored. So I dont see what the big deal is.


Thought for sure I saw somebody defending O'Neal. Maybe I'm wrong. But still, a lob pass when there's all those 7 footers on the court. They have too much time to react to that.

This is my final point on this subject. Don't want to keep talking about it. I'll just respectfully disagree.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> COME ON NOW? BE REALISTIC. THE BEST PLAYER IN THE 1ST QUARTER, GETS BENCHED THROUGHOUT THE LAST 3 QUARTERS? CARLISLE SHOULD GET HIS HEAD STRAIGHT.


Chill a lil', will ya?


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> kenyon is a pf.....carter a sg.....also him and jkidd had it goin together all night...


carter was playing Sf and he and iverson had it goin in the first quarter heavily


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> Thought for sure I saw somebody defending O'Neal. Maybe I'm wrong. But still, a lob pass when there's all those 7 footers on the court. They have too much time to react to that.
> ...


No prob. It was one of those plays .. great if it works out, bad if it doesnt.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Thought for sure I saw somebody defending O'Neal. Maybe I'm wrong. But still, a lob pass when there's all those 7 footers on the court. They have too much time to react to that.
> 
> This is my final point on this subject. Don't want to keep talking about it. I'll just respectfully disagree.


I wish I could see a replay, I dont think theyve shown it once. That would make it a lot easier, I could have swore it hit the backboard on the lower part of it, with Oneal right there but he didnt jump to get it or it went through his fingers.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

THE NBA NEEDS LEGENDS COACHES WHO KNOW WTF THEY ARE DOING

benching VC for a whole quarter???? what the hell is wrong with him


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Chill a lil', will ya?


im not as hot headed as mattsanity is but man it's disappointing especially when it looked like carter had a chance at mvp in the first quarter


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Mattsanity is right now that I look at the box score. Vince was the leading vote getter overall, and yet only played 16 minutes. Only 2 guys on the east played less minutes than him (pierce, redd). It doesnt add up.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Made it hard to watch the game from a toronto perspective kinda...


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Rick Carlisle must have been pulling his best impression of last year where he would take out Rip Hamilton after 1 quarter of play no matter what Rip was doing and replace him with JB, for extended minutes. No matter if Rip scored 15 first quarter points, he was coming out for the next 8 minutes.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

THE NEW CRITERIA SHOULD BE THAT EACH ALLSTAR GETS A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MINUTES ACCORDING TO THE NUMBER OF VOTES THEY GOT. IN THIS CASE, VINCE SHOULD GET THE MOST MINUTES IN THE GAME, SINCE HE PILED THE MOST VOTES. HOW FAIR CAN YOU BE IF THIS WERE TO BE THE RULE. OH YEAH, AND AN IDIOTIC COACH LIKE CARLISLE WOULDN'T BE IN CHARGE.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

this is [edit] damm carlise

why carter only play 16 min. 
he's the leader in votes the fans deserve see carter playing more min. and why carlise put redd over carter plz. and vince start the game pretty well 5-7 11 points 2 reb. 2 stls. in 16 min. 
McGrady try a lot of stupid shoots what he was thinking in the last shoot :upset:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK I'll just stay out of the current debate and comment on the game overall:
I really enjoyed this game, the most entertaining game I've seen for a long long time. Everyone got a chance to display their skills and show why they're all-stars, ever Kirilenko and Nowitski got nice dunks in. Game was entertaining and competitive, completely dwarfs the pathetic rookies game 2 days ago... I guess that's why Yao didn't even bother playing in that game  
But congrats to Shaq for MVP in his hometime. I dont' like what he has to say most of the time, but he really tried to make the game fun and entertaining for everyone watching, and as a NBA fan I appreciated what he did.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> im not as hot headed as mattsanity is but man it's disappointing especially when it looked like carter had a chance at mvp in the first quarter


I see where you're coming from. The more I think about it, VC *should* have got way more minutes.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Mattsanity is right now that I look at the box score. Vince was the leading vote getter overall, and yet only played 16 minutes. Only 2 guys on the east played less minutes than him (pierce, redd). It doesnt add up.


even artest who dribbled like garbage and looked like a clown with a yellow shoe and a white show played more.I wouldn't be surprised if he played more then big ben too.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What happened to an on court tandem of Shaq-Yao-Duncan-Kg-Dirk ? I thought Flip would definitely put them on but I guess not.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> What happened to an on court tandem of Shaq-Yao-Duncan-Kg-Dirk ? I thought Flip would definitely put them on but I guess not.


Yeah, I was waiting for that. I guess the game got too close.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Rick Carlisle must have been pulling his best impression of last year where he would take out Rip Hamilton after 1 quarter of play no matter what Rip was doing and replace him with JB, for extended minutes. No matter if Rip scored 15 first quarter points, he was coming out for the next 8 minutes.


lol

I was thinking the exact same thing not 2 minutes ago.

Remember last year how everyone was saying Rip wasn't a fourth quarter player, well it was because Rick sat him on the bench for 8 minutes to start the 4th no matter how good he was playing. And now this year Rip has been a 4th quarter monster.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

damn it if detroit were first when the coaches were selected we would have seen so much more VC cause brown is a huge VC fan from his coach of the USA team


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> THE NEW CRITERIA SHOULD BE THAT EACH ALLSTAR GETS A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MINUTES ACCORDING TO THE NUMBER OF VOTES THEY GOT. IN THIS CASE, VINCE SHOULD GET THE MOST MINUTES IN THE GAME, SINCE HE PILED THE MOST VOTES. HOW FAIR CAN YOU BE IF THIS WERE TO BE THE RULE. OH YEAH, AND AN IDIOTIC COACH LIKE CARLISLE WOULDN'T BE IN CHARGE.


is your caps lock button brocken? seriously.. you make me embaressed to be a raptors fan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

and c'mon chill Raps fans, I love Carter too and wanted to see him out there at the end, but he had his highlights for the night and I'm sure he had a great time. 
This is nothing compared to the benching of Pierce and Walker laid out by Isiah last yr...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

toronto fans need to chill out......martin is a pf, which they needed in, and he scored 17 points and had 7 rebounds. of course you want you guy in, but the truth is he didnt deserve to be....AI, Tracy and Martin played better games

also detriot fans

you may say Magloire shot a lot, but he shot a better percentage than you belroved Wallace and grabbed more rebounds....no doubt he should of been in there. Magloire was 11-16, Wallace 2-5.....Magloire deserved to be in at the end....wallace played more time in the game than Magloire also(23 to 21), and just wasnt as productive


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

the difference is that vince was the best player on the floor for the first quarter and he got benched for the whole game despite the fact that he was the player fans wanted to see the most... just kind of bugs me.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Let's talk about Yao's dominance in today's game. Only played 18 minutes, but had 16 points on 8-14 shooting, 2 of those shots were the 3's he jacked up. Only 1 assist, but that flick alleyoop to Francis was the best assist in the game. Well maybe 2nd after TMac's self assist. Nice to see Yao feeling so comfortable amongst the games greatest. And we saw the introduction of the sky hook... which he made from just under the free throw line.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> 
> 
> is your caps lock button brocken? seriously.. you make me embaressed to be a raptors fan.


Personally I'm embarrassed too because he's about my age.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Let's talk about Yao's dominance in today's game. Only played 18 minutes, but had 16 points on 8-14 shooting, 2 of those shots were the 3's he jacked up. Only 1 assist, but that flick alleyoop to Francis was the best assist in the game. Well maybe 2nd after TMac's self assist.


I was happy to see Yao play well. He showed why he deserved to be there.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was waiting for that. I guess the game got too close.


well saunders wasn't biased toward his players unless ray allen playing more minutes then dirk and peja though he missed half the season counts


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Vince got robbed of minutes, Yao did also but not to the same extent.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Vince got robbed of minutes, Yao did also but not to the same extent.


Well, I think we all knew Shaq would be in there in the end with the game in LA.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> toronto fans need to chill out......martin is a pf, which they needed in, and he scored 17 points and had 7 rebounds. of course you want you guy in, but the truth is he didnt deserve to be....AI, Tracy and Martin played better games
> 
> also detriot fans
> ...


Why do you keep bringing up offense. For defensive purposes, defense is what matters. And Ben Wallace is the better post defender.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

also, who got injured int he game...there was something with a ankle injury, but i wasnt listening to who it was(if it was carter, it would explain a lot of what happened)


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Yao was pretty dominant in this game. I was actually thinking he might be the MVP at one point of the game.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> you may say Magloire shot a lot, but he shot a better percentage than you belroved Wallace and grabbed more rebounds....no doubt he should of been in there. Magloire was 11-16, Wallace 2-5.....Magloire deserved to be in at the end....wallace played more time in the game than Magloire also(23 to 21), and just wasnt as productive


It has NOTHING to do with production. It had EVERYTHING to do with putting the best DEFENSIVE player on the floor to stop Duncan. 

Nobody is complaining about Ben only getting 23 minutes, it's understandable that Magloire was playing well so he got some minutes, but with 26 seconds left in the game when you are on defense there is no reason in the world to bring Magloire off the bench instead of Ben. Absolutely no reason.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> also, who got injured int he game...there was something with a ankle injury, but i wasnt listening to who it was(if it was carter, it would explain a lot of what happened)


Brad Miller


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*



> is your caps lock button brocken? seriously.. you make me embaressed to be a raptors fan.


what's your problem i'm totally agree with Mattsanity (FOR FIRST TIME) WHAT CARLISE DO IT'S [edit] HE DESERVE 25 + MIN. 

WITH 25 MIN. HE SHOULD BE THE MVP

[quit the masking - JNice]


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> also, who got injured int he game...there was something with a ankle injury, but i wasnt listening to who it was(if it was carter, it would explain a lot of what happened)


I think it was Brad Miller.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I was happy to see Yao play well. He showed why he deserved to be there.


Oops. Accidentally pressed enter before I was done so I went back and edited my message. And what about KMart's ferocious post play? I think he is the best PF in the East at attacking the basket. Great game from him.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If Carlisle had took Magloire off for Ben Wallace, Hornets fans will be feelin' pretty bad about it too, thinking that Carlisle is favouring his (ex) players.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't think anybody's mentioned Kobe Bryant. Maybe earlier during the game thread, but not after.

I thought he played a great and very unselfish game.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not disgareeing with his points that hes making but why does he have to type in all caps... i think he just makes himself look stupid


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> what's your problem i'm totally agree with Mattsanity (FOR FIRST TIME) WHAT CARLISE DO IT'S [edit] HE DESERVE 25 + MIN.
> ...


i also agree with mattsanity for the first time


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> If Carlisle had took Magloire off for Ben Wallace, Hornets fans will be feelin' pretty bad about it too, thinking that Carlisle is favouring his (ex) players.


I thought he put Magloire <b>in to</b> the game.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah, he didn't take Magloire off, he took Martin off and put Magloire in for the defensive stop instead of Ben.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I don't think anybody's mentioned Kobe Bryant. Maybe earlier during the game thread, but not after.
> 
> I thought he played a great and very unselfish game.


I'm sure Charles Barkley (the politician wannabe who probably knows jack about politics) would find something wrong with the way Kobe played.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought he put Magloire <b>in to</b> the game.


Notice the usage of the word "if".


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> I won't be that outrageous but having k-mart in their at they end though he was only scoring on alley-opps was pretty disgraceful.Hell even the Tnt guy incinuated that carter should be in their when he interviewed him


Can you stop *****ing please? It was disgraceful to have a guy out there that had 17 points and 7 rebounds against the big West players? Kenyon was one of the top 3 players for the East tonight with ball hog Magloire and Kidd. Maybe we can have Vince try to guard Duncan or Shaq? I think it's a disgrace there are fans like you in the NBA. I knew Toronto fans were *****y about Vince, but after reading this thread. My god, take a ****ing chill pill. Its an All-Star Game for God's sake. He was having fun on the sideline, so quit your whining.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Yeah, he didn't take Magloire off, he took Martin off and put Magloire in for the defensive stop instead of Ben.


Therefore, I see no reason why Hornets fans would have been upset. I think they realize who the better defender is.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I don't think anybody's mentioned Kobe Bryant. Maybe earlier during the game thread, but not after.
> 
> I thought he played a great and very unselfish game.


Not enough flashy plays by him to be mentioned. I thought he played quite well too. A lot of his great passes in the first half went unfinished . He couldn't make much OOHS by puttin' the ball in the basket cuz his explosiveness isn't anywhere close to where it used to be. Injuries have slowed him down. It's gonna take him a while to get back to his normal self.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Notice the usage of the word "if".


I don't see your point.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see your point.


My bad. Misunderstanding there.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

its a pretty simple concept

whoever plays better=gets the minutes at the end....i dont get why everybody is complaining....magloire is also a very very good defender. Not as good as BW, but since he played better, he got the time....


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you stop *****ing please? It was disgraceful to have a guy out there that had 17 points and 7 rebounds against the big West players? Kenyon was one of the top 3 players for the East tonight with ball hog Magloire and Kidd. Maybe we can have Vince try to guard Duncan or Shaq? I think it's a disgrace there are fans like you in the NBA. I knew Toronto fans were *****y about Vince, but after reading this thread. My god, take a ****ing chill pill. Its an All-Star Game for God's sake. He was having fun on the sideline, so quit your whining.


so you say that you would bench the leading scorer in the first quarter for most of the game


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> so you say that you would bench the leading scorer in the first quarter for most of the game


But that doesn't explain why Kenyon Martin shouldn't be on the court at the end of the game...


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> its a pretty simple concept
> 
> whoever plays better=gets the minutes at the end....i dont get why everybody is complaining....magloire is also a very very good defender. Not as good as BW, but since he played better, he got the time....


I thought the concept was to put the team in the best position to win the game. Maybe that's evolved over the years though.

No offense meant here, but I think your opinion is a little biased.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> But that doesn't explain why Kenyon Martin shouldn't be on the court at the end of the game...


did i say that???


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by *madman*
> so you say that you would bench the leading scorer in the first quarter for most of the game


Carter not getting time has nothing to do with Martin being on the floor at the end of the 4th. Kenyon was playing power foward and Jermaine O'neal was playing center. He was playing well and they needed stops against Duncan and Shaq.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> No offense meant here, but I think your opinion is a little biased.


biased????im not a wallace nor Magloire fan...Im not a piston or NO fan...You are a detriot fan arguing for your guy and calling me biased when i dont care for either team or either player at all


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> did i say that???


That was for Bigballershotcaller, even though I was quoting your post. 'Cause he made a pretty similar post to yours, 'cept that he thought that VC should have played more at the expense of Kenyon Martin late in the game.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> so you say that you would bench the leading scorer in the first quarter for most of the game


I'm sying quit *****ing about it. It's an exhbition game. Vince didnt seem to care, so why should you?

Also, for the yet anoher Vince fan who *****ing, and about K-Mart. You said K-Mart was disgraceful because he was only scoring on alley oops. Excuse me if I'm wrong, but WHAT THE **** WAS VINCE DOING?!!! Anyways, after this night, I have come to really hate Toronto Raptor fans.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Im gonna look at this from a different perspective... whos minutes do you think vince cut down?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> biased????im not a wallace nor Magloire fan...Im not a piston or NO fan...You are a detriot fan arguing for your guy and calling me biased when i dont care for either team or either player at all


Fair enough.

But, it wouldn't surprise me if you carried a little grudge against the Pistons. After all you did carry on for a couple days after the Heat-Pistons game.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Do you think the East let Magloire, Martin and Redd score a lot because it was their first All-Star game? It looked that way especially with Magloire. Iverson wasn't looking to score...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sying quit *****ing about it. It's an exhbition game. Vince didnt seem to care, so why should you?
> ...


Thats true. Also, at the end of the game, kmart has a better chance playing D on one of the big guys in the west then vince.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> its a pretty simple concept
> 
> whoever plays better=gets the minutes at the end....i dont get why everybody is complaining....magloire is also a very very good defender. Not as good as BW, but since he played better, he got the time....


That doesn't make any sense.

If we are talking about who gets to start the 4th quarter, then yeah, I see your point. But when the game is on the line, you are up by 1 points, and you have to have a stop, previous production doesn't mean anything, logical coaching dictates you put your best defensive player on their best offensive player, and Rick didn't do that. Expecially interesting because Rick KNOWS Ben is the better defender and knows perfectly well what the right move in that situation was, but he didn't do it. Why? Because Magloire had scored more points? It doesn't add up. If the East gets the stop there then go for it, take Ben out and put Magloire back in for the offense, but to not put Ben in when the game is on the line and you need a stop, it's unfathomable.

The only explanation that makes any sense is spite. Is Rick Carlisle the type of guy who would do something like that? Well, I think the fact that he is no longer the coach in Detroit despite not doing anything wrong ON the court is a good indication of what type of person he is OFF the court.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sying quit *****ing about it. It's an exhbition game. Vince didnt seem to care, so why should you?
> ...


umm you want to show me where i said that about k mart????



> That was for Bigballershotcaller, even though I was quoting your post. 'Cause he made a pretty similar post to yours, 'cept that he thought that VC should have played more at the expense of Kenyon Martin late in the game.


ok well i'm just sayin that he deserved more time


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you stop *****ing please? It was disgraceful to have a guy out there that had 17 points and 7 rebounds against the big West players? Kenyon was one of the top 3 players for the East tonight with ball hog Magloire and Kidd. Maybe we can have Vince try to guard Duncan or Shaq? I think it's a disgrace there are fans like you in the NBA. I knew Toronto fans were *****y about Vince, but after reading this thread. My god, take a ****ing chill pill. Its an All-Star Game for God's sake. He was having fun on the sideline, so quit your whining.


ya catch the post game he didn't look to happy and can you plese ****** count how many shots martin actually hit in the game besides kidd's alley opps.Can martin cover duncan?no.Can he cover shaq?:laugh:

no masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats true. Also, at the end of the game, kmart has a better chance playing D on one of the big guys in the west then vince.


It was vince a couple of years ago that got this exact block on duncan on a possible game tier by duncan i think in an all star game no? Dont get me wrong tho.. id rather have k mart defendint duncan


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> ya catch the post game he didn't look to happy and can you plese [email protected]#$$in count how many shots martin actually hit in the game besides kidd's alley opps.Can martin cover duncan?no.Can he cover shaq?:laugh:


So, are you trying to say that VC would've done a better job guarding any of the big men of the Western team than Martin?


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> 
> 
> umm you want to show me where i said that about k mart????


I never said you did. I was referring to the other poster, which was why I put it in another paragraph.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

What do you think the best play of the game was? I think it was T-Mac's off the board dunk.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> 
> 
> It was vince a couple of years ago that got this exact block on duncan on a possible game tier by duncan i think in an all star game no? Dont get me wrong tho.. id rather have k mart defendint duncan


Well yeah, it could happen. But like you said, kmart was the choice defensivly.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sying quit *****ing about it. It's an exhbition game. Vince didnt seem to care, so why should you?
> ...


vince dropped a three right off that bat.And it's an all star game and who did the fans want to see Vince carter that is who they voted to see not k-mart though k-mart can play


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> So, are you trying to say that VC would've done a better job guarding any of the big men of the Western team than Martin?


Im saying that hes done an alright job in the past. I think Vince could have contesed him at least... hes not gonna blow by him and vince can at least get a hand up on his shot... hes got enough hops for it


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> ya catch the post game he didn't look to happy and can you plese [email protected]#$$in count how many shots martin actually hit in the game besides kidd's alley opps.Can martin cover duncan?no.Can he cover shaq?:laugh:


I believe Kidd gave Martin 1 or 2 alley-oop(s). Overall he was 8/10 FG from the game. So that would be about 7 shots. I must be a fool if I think Kenyon can guard Duncan or Shaq better than Vince. :uhoh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> What do you think the best play of the game was? I think it was T-Mac's off the board dunk.


Agreed.

The 2nd best play was probably T-mac's too. His creative dunk off J-Kidd's lob was SICK. Although TNT screwed up with the camera angle on that one.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> Im gonna look at this from a different perspective... whos minutes do you think vince cut down?


Paul Pierce who got less minutes then redd that is an embarrasement


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> What do you think the best play of the game was? I think it was T-Mac's off the board dunk.


Iverson to carter off the backboard was another nice one


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> What do you think the best play of the game was? I think it was T-Mac's off the board dunk.


That was nice. 

One play that I still remember very clearly is the no-look underarm alleyoop pass from Kidd to K-Mart in the 1st half. I think that was really nice too.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>open mike</b>!
> 
> 
> Im saying that hes done an alright job in the past. I think Vince could have contesed him at least... hes not gonna blow by him and vince can at least get a hand up on his shot... hes got enough hops for it



:laugh: Please get off Vince's sack. Maybe he should be voted in as a PF next year?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> Paul Pierce who got less minutes then redd that is an embarrasement


What's up with coaches not giving Paul Pierce minutes during All-Star games?!?!


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe Kidd gave Martin 1 or 2 alley-oop(s). Overall he was 8/10 FG from the game. So that would be about 7 shots. I must be a fool if I think Kenyon can guard Duncan or Shaq better than Vince. :uhoh:


like 5 alley's all together from all they others players.And he dunked 3 times on his own.I didn't see him shoot any balls did you?.He can probably guard them better buy kenyon was guarding them.Magloire was on shaq and oneill was on duncan right up until they end where magliore took duncan


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> vince dropped a three right off that bat.And it's an all star game and who did the fans want to see Vince carter that is who they voted to see not k-mart though k-mart can play


They voted Vince to play the 4? Well that's news to me. But thanks for the update.

BTW, what *** even brought up K-Mart? He said he was "disgraceful". Some angry Vince fan was searchin for a scapegoat and somehow he came up with Kenyon, who played an awesome game.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> like 5 alley's all together from all they others players.And he dunked 3 times on his own.I didn't see him shoot any balls did you?.


Well, I remember seeing him making a right-hand jump hook and a left-hand scoop shot off the spin move.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> like 5 alley's all together from all they others players.And he dunked 3 times on his own.I didn't see him shoot any balls did you?.He can probably guard them better buy kenyon was guarding them.Magloire was on shaq and oneill was on duncan right up until they end where magliore took duncan


LOL. He had 2 or 3 allep-oops, MAXIMUM. He had about 4 total dunks. 4 mini hooks on some nice drives with low post moves.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> So, are you trying to say that VC would've done a better job guarding any of the big men of the Western team than Martin?


No ,but martin wasn't covering them anyway magliore was on shaq and oneill was on duncan.Carter could have guarded kobe.T-mac on garnett and iverson on allen


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> No ,but martin wasn't covering them anyway magliore was on shaq and oneill was on duncan.Carter could have guarded kobe.T-mac on garnett and iverson on allen


Well then, Martin showed he was able to guard swingmen too earlier in the game, against Allen, and he didn't disappoint at all.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> They voted Vince to play the 4? Well that's news to me. But thanks for the update.
> ...


I didn't say martin played like a disgrace playing vince so little was a disgrace.And if oneill was covering duncan then he was playing 4 not martin.Martin was playing three with magliore playing center and t-mac playing 2 and iverson the 1


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Note: It's Jermaine *O'Neal*, not O'Neill.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say martin played like a disgrace playing vince so little was a disgrace.And if oneill was covering duncan then he was playing 4 not martin.Martin was playing three with magliore playing center and t-mac playing 2 and iverson the 1


Martin didnt play the 3 all game long. BTW, Martin got the minutes he deserved. And he didnt deserve to be taken out for Magloire to guard Duncan, but Im not *****ing about it non-stop. Because its not a big deal.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

It's just the All-Star game guys, nothing to go all mad about. Chilllll....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This thread is #2 in replies and #3 in views for the NBA board.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> I won't be that outrageous but having k-mart in their at they end though he was only scoring on alley-opps was pretty disgraceful.Hell even the Tnt guy incinuated that carter should be in their when he interviewed him


There it is. So tell me how having Kenyon in the game, even though he wasnt at the end, was disgraceful. The lineup at the end of the game was Magloire, O'Neal, McGrady, Iverson, and Kidd. No K-Mart, so please stop *****ing about it. And like I said, I could be *****ing about Magloire playing over Kenyon to guard Duncan in the last minute, but I'm not. Because, like I said, it isnt the end of the world. An atom bomb will not be dropped on North America because Vince got 16 minutes when he should have gotten 20.:uhoh:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

carter should have played more because that is what the fans wanted, Carter got the most votes so he should be in. JMK you were talking about how this was an exhibition game, that's true but it's for the fans and they wanted to see carter not Kmart or Artest or they would have voted for them.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> carter should have played more because that is what the fans wanted, Carter got the most votes so he should be in. JMK you were talking about how this was an exhibition game, that's true but it's for the fans and they wanted to see carter not Kmart or Artest or they would have voted for them.


Kenyon and Vince play 2 different positions! It was stupid for that little kid to even mention K, because he had nothing to do with any of it. Kenyon played the 4 the whole game, while Vince plays the 2/3. And Kenyon wasnt even on the floor!


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> There it is. So tell me how having Kenyon in the game, even though he wasnt at the end, was disgraceful. The lineup at the end of the game was Magloire, O'Neal, McGrady, Iverson, and Kidd. No K-Mart, so please stop *****ing about it. And like I said, I could be *****ing about Magloire playing over Kenyon to guard Duncan in the last minute, but I'm not. Because, like I said, it isnt the end of the world. An atom bomb will not be dropped on North America because Vince got 16 minutes when he should have gotten 20.:uhoh:


Hell magloire is from toronto and i think he was a hog out their bring in big ben.Even you have to admit having carter play only 16 minutes having led the league in votes and averaging a higher points per game then most players is disgraceful.Any im over that im still laughing beacuse shaq claims rubben studdard grabbed his *** when he fell on him and he is going to sue him:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: shaq is such a joker


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Kenyon and Vince play 2 different positions! It was stupid for that little kid to even mention K, because he had nothing to do with any of it. Kenyon played the 4 the whole game, while Vince plays the 2/3. And Kenyon wasnt even on the floor!


kid?Im probably older then you.As for martin playing the 4 the whole game that's a crock he never covered shaq and a rare cover on duncan.And it's not like duncan wouldn't school martin anyway


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> kid?Im probably older then you.As for martin playing the 4 the whole game that's a crock he never covered shaq and a rare cover on duncan.And it's not like duncan wouldn't school martin anyway


Please tell me what Kenyon played if he didnt play the 4? THATS HIS POSITION! THATS WHAT HE PLAYED! He covered Shaq 2 or 3 times and covered Duncan when they were both in the game. The truth is, you dont know much about the subject. Ill just consider you as an ongoing joke.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

just forget about kmart, how the hell did artest get more mins than carter?? they play the same spot but Artest somehow got more mins.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> just forget about kmart, how the hell did artest get more mins than carter?? they play the same spot but Artest somehow got more mins.


One thing's fo'sho, Ron Artest wasn't entertaining to watch *at all*.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

he was entertaining but he was not chosen by the fans, he was on the ballot and no one voted for him so he should play less than the leading vote getter in the whole league


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Well. It was Artest's coach. And if you have to live with Ron, are you going to be the one to sit him in the all-star game?

And having a happy Artest, I'm sure Carlisle isn't really worried about what Carter may do to his team later on. Because of said Artest.

Poor Ray Allen had to come to the all-star game only to get Artest.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

poor ray allen should not even be in the game Z-bo should have. who cares if he is your coach it is an all-star game not a pacers game,


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How come there are no angry maverick or kings fans on here complaining about Dirk and Peja's low minutes?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Kenyon will come off the bench and dominate the west!


Wow good call Tom, KMart did have a great 1st All-Star game.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> THE NEW CRITERIA SHOULD BE THAT EACH ALLSTAR GETS A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MINUTES ACCORDING TO THE NUMBER OF VOTES THEY GOT. IN THIS CASE, VINCE SHOULD GET THE MOST MINUTES IN THE GAME, SINCE HE PILED THE MOST VOTES. HOW FAIR CAN YOU BE IF THIS WERE TO BE THE RULE. OH YEAH, AND AN IDIOTIC COACH LIKE CARLISLE WOULDN'T BE IN CHARGE.


Look at Brad Miller. THink the Kings are happy he went down. If Carter gets hurt in all places (an all-star game) where he is playing 30+ minutes then Raptor fans will go through the roof complaining.

-Petey


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow good call Tom, KMart did have a great 1st All-Star game.
> ...


whoa k mart just dunk on his own teammate starbury wassup with that, hee hee starbury looks like someone stand beside him and put a bullet through his head in surprise.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at Brad Miller. THink the Kings are happy he went down. If Carter gets hurt in all places (an all-star game) where he is playing 30+ minutes then Raptor fans will go through the roof complaining.
> ...


Tru dat. Sometimes fans just can't be satisfied.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Pictures from the game...*


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL at Shaq, "I'm gonna sue Ruben Studdard for grabbing my *** when I fell on top of him, so Ruben, I'm suing you." :laugh:


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'm very proud of Jamal Magloire tonight! What a GREAT first All-Star game he had! Way to represent the University of Kentucky, Jamal!


----------



## xbballplaya223x (Dec 17, 2003)

wtf are you guys complaining about kmart hoggin up vinces minutes??/ he is a powerforward!!!!!!!


ARTEST TOOK CARTERS MINUTES NOT KMART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> 
> Tru dat. Sometimes fans just can't be satisfied.


I think the whole idea that not giving vince more minutes because he could have goten injured is the dumbest thing ive heard in a while. Sure hes injury prone but its not like every game he plays he gets injured. On that thought .... Iverson and Kobe shaq and prolly other should have played limited minutes to reduce risk of injury... they've al missed mroe games than vince this season. 

Vince is a ***** tho... no doubt...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> I'm very proud of Jamal Magloire tonight! What a GREAT first All-Star game he had! Way to represent the University of Kentucky, Jamal!


It seemed as though Jamaal was going for MVP in his very first All-Star game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>xbballplaya223x</b>!
> wtf are you guys complaining about kmart hoggin up vinces minutes??/ he is a powerforward!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ARTEST TOOK CARTERS MINUTES NOT KMART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Artest deserved to start over Carter anyway...I think Carlisle made the right move, maybe he should've given Carter 4 or 5 more minutes in the middle of the game, but he definitely had the right lineup out there at the end IMO.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Ron Artest is probably better player than Vince Carter is at the moment, but I also think that in an exhibition game like ASG Vince should play a lot more because of his ofensive abilities. Artest is good because of his defense and this game shouldn't be all about defense, it's all about atractive moves (of course defense should be played, although not a strong one, but definitely stronger than the defense in the rookie game). And Vince was also the top vote getter so IMO he should play the most minutes because fans showed they want him on the court in that way. I'm a bit sorry for Jamaal because he played very well and this could be his first and last ASG because Hornets are moving West wher Shaq, B.Miller and Yao already play.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Artest deserved to start over Carter anyway...I think Carlisle made the right move, maybe he should've given Carter 4 or 5 more minutes in the middle of the game, but he definitely had the right lineup out there at the end IMO.


How the **** did he deserve it over Carter? First of all, he had more votes than Carter and was a starter, and starters generally get more minutes than benchers. Second of all, Artest wasn't even effective at all in the game. Lastly, CARTER WAS PLAYING LIKE HE WAS DEFINITELY GOING TO BE THE MVP IN THE 1ST QUARTER, AND HIS PERFORMANCE WAS PERMANETLY INTERRUPTED BY AN INEFFECTIVE PLAYER THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE GAME. Some people can't seem to swallow the truth. And no surprise that Carlisle is a bias retard.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm sying quit *****ing about it. It's an exhbition game. Vince didnt seem to care, so why should you?
> ...


Who cares about anything? Who cares about the allstar game, who cares about Raptor fans, who cares what Vince was doing. No one cares if you don't care.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> How the **** did he deserve it over Carter? First of all, he had more votes than Carter and was a starter


What the hell are you talking about? Carter led the East in fan voting and started, Artest was the 3rd or 4th guy off the bench.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? Carter led the East in fan voting and started, Artest was the 3rd or 4th guy off the bench.


Huge typo. I'm vewy vewy sowwy.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Please tell me what Kenyon played if he didnt play the 4? THATS HIS POSITION! THATS WHAT HE PLAYED! He covered Shaq 2 or 3 times and covered Duncan when they were both in the game. The truth is, you dont know much about the subject. Ill just consider you as an ongoing joke.


So jermaine oneill was playing the three instaed that pretty stupid considering he is taller then martin:no:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bigballershotcaller</b>!
> 
> 
> So jermaine oneill was playing the three instaed that pretty stupid considering he is taller then martin:no:


What the hell are you talking about? When Martin and JO were both in, JO played C and Kenyon PF. I dont know why you Raptors fans continue to harp on K-Mart being in the game. He's a power forward! POW-ER-FOR-WARD. Say it with me Vince fans, POW-ER-FOR-WARD. Hell, Kenyon wasnt even on the floor the final minute! It was Magloire, JO, T-Mac, AI, and Kidd.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Who cares about anything? Who cares about the allstar game, who cares about Raptor fans, who cares what Vince was doing. No one cares if you don't care.


Good for you Mattsanity. Yet another post with no meaning and no point, with a little senslessness sprinkled on top.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Did Yao make this dunk?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Did Yao make this dunk?


I think so.



> Yao-za!
> 
> Yao Ming, who started at center for the West, scores over Jermaine O'Neal in the first quarter.
> 
> (Kevork Djansezian / Associated Press)












http://www.foxsports.com/widgets/Sh...galleryId=2146556&categoryId=73&imageNumber=1


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*



> So, are you trying to say that VC would've done a better job guarding any of the big men of the Western team than Martin?


NO 
but for the 4 q. we need vince more than martin especially on the OFFENSE


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> NO
> but for the 4 q. we need vince more than martin especially on the OFFENSE


`

Okay, here it is Vince fanatics. Once and for all. KENYON MARTIN IS A POWER FORWARD. VINCE CARTER IS NOT. KENYON MARTIN HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH VINCE'S LACK OF MINUTES.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Still shoulda been on the floor instead of redd... but im done my raving over vinces minutes in the ASG .. whats done is done =\...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> How the **** did he deserve it over Carter? First of all, he had more votes than Carter and was a starter, and starters generally get more minutes than benchers. Second of all, Artest wasn't even effective at all in the game. Lastly, CARTER WAS PLAYING LIKE HE WAS DEFINITELY GOING TO BE THE MVP IN THE 1ST QUARTER, AND HIS PERFORMANCE WAS PERMANETLY INTERRUPTED BY AN INEFFECTIVE PLAYER THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE GAME. Some people can't seem to swallow the truth. And no surprise that Carlisle is a bias retard.


I don't know, maybe because he's better than Carter. Starters don't get more minutes than subs who are better than them. Coaches can't affect the starters, and starters who are voted in that don't deserve it(Vince), don't get as many minutes as starters who do deserve it. Why do you think Shaq played more than Yao, and was in at the end of the game? Shaq is better than Yao, that's why. If only you were coach instead of Carlisle, Mattsanity. East would've won the game I'm sure. You would've found a way to sub in Alvin Williams.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It is real simple ... if you are Carlisle, who would you rather piss off, Artest or Carter? It is a pretty simple equation.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> It is real simple ... if you are Carlisle, who would you rather piss off, Artest or Carter? It is a pretty simple equation.


Exactly my point. Carlisle is a god damn bloody hell damn bias coach. 



> I don't know, maybe because he's better than Carter. Starters don't get more minutes than subs who are better than them. Coaches can't affect the starters, and starters who are voted in that don't deserve it(Vince), don't get as many minutes as starters who do deserve it. Why do you think Shaq played more than Yao, and was in at the end of the game? Shaq is better than Yao, that's why. If only you were coach instead of Carlisle, Mattsanity. East would've won the game I'm sure. You would've found a way to sub in Alvin Williams.


WTF?!? DO YOU HAVE ANY CLUE WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT? 

YOUR REGULAR SEASON PLAY VIA PLACING A PLAYER ABOVE ANOTHER HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE CERTAIN AMOUNT OF MINUTES YOU GET, AS THE AMOUNT OF VOTES YOU GET MATTERS. YOU GATHERED THE MOST VOTES, YOU'RE IN THE ALLSTAR GAME, YOU'RE A STARTER, AND YOU GET A TYPICAL STARTER'S RESPECTIVE MINUTES.


----------



## Bigballershotcaller (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? When Martin and JO were both in, JO played C and Kenyon PF. I dont know why you Raptors fans continue to harp on K-Mart being in the game. He's a power forward! POW-ER-FOR-WARD. Say it with me Vince fans, POW-ER-FOR-WARD. Hell, Kenyon wasnt even on the floor the final minute! It was Magloire, JO, T-Mac, AI, and Kidd.


Uh then magloire was playing sf :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly my point. Carlisle is a god damn bloody hell damn bias coach.
> ...


No need to get so worked up, you might pop your brain cell. The minutes players play is subjective, and there is no "rule" stating how you should rotate everyone in and out of the game, and if Carlisle felt Vince didn't deserve to play more than he did, whatever reason he may have, he has the right to do it. Carlisle too earned the right to be at the All-Star game, and whatever rotation he feels is best for the team, or even if it's not best for the team, if it's something that he just wanted to do, he is obligated to do so, and you just have to live with it. I guarantee you're 10x angrier about this than Vince himself. Get over it, move on already...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly my point. Carlisle is a god damn bloody hell damn bias coach.


There isnt a coach in the league that wouldnt give their guy minutes over the other, especially with a volatile personality like Artest. Pissing him off during that game could disrupt the whole second half of Indiana's season. They arent the same team without Artest in the right mindset.

Three words - Get over it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly my point. Carlisle is a god damn bloody hell damn bias coach.
> ...



Do you realize you are still arguing, 2 days later, over a stupid stupid thing you shouldn't have been upset about to begin with?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize you are still arguing, 2 days later, over a stupid stupid thing you shouldn't have been upset about to begin with?


How is it stupid? Controversial actions like Carlisle's deserves an argument.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> How is it stupid? Controversial actions like Carlisle's deserves an argument.


Do you see anyone else *****ing about it still? Didn't think so. Once again, get over it, please.


----------

